# Need help diagnosing problem with Samsung LN52A750 HDTV



## Drew5517 (Oct 6, 2012)

Hello all, I am hoping someone can help me out with my problem.

Item: Samsung 120Hz LN52A750R1F LCD HDTV

The problem I am having is one half (horizontally) of the screen is much darker, slower, blurrier and sometimes frozen compared to the top half of the screen. I have removed and cleaned all connectors between the three boards in the back. I also ordered and replaced the T-Con board on suggestion by someone else in the electronics industry. After replacing the T-Con board, the problem persisted. I again removed and cleaned all connectors and checked all boards for damage or loose connections.

I'm not sure what to do next. I have attached several images so you can see what's going on.


----------



## charleyb (Oct 10, 2012)

You need to get the service manual for the unit....in order to do repairs


----------



## Drew5517 (Oct 6, 2012)

I have the service manual but this type of problem wasn't covered by the service manual. I was able to determine that it's the panel that needs to be replaced (not sure that it's still available or worth the cost). Thank you though for the response.


----------



## ARTETUREN (Dec 2, 2007)

http://www.retrevo.com/support/Samsung-LN52A750-TVs-manual/id/17150dj378/t/2/

My opinion is the electronic "cold" joints. But maybe You have right about panel.


----------

